# Smallest low-mid light plants?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Say in the 0.5" - 1" max size? Easy proprogation doesn't hurt too if the plant species can do that. Fast growing helps as well. I checked out micro swords and I think they are3-4" max growth. I was looking more for a low carpet effect.

Tank is 5.5gal. Also got a 10gal but thinking of trying it into a smaller tank as I'm starting to like the small tanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

In general, low light means not fast growing. For a plant that meets your size requirements that are also low-medium light, I would suggest Marsilea spp.

Depending on how much light you actually have ("medium light"), you may be able to grow Glosso, but it might just grow upwards instead of sideways.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I`ve been looking for that plant for a long time...years. Haven`t really found it yet. If there is a perfect low light carpet plant, I think it`s still hiding deep in a jungle somewhere...yet to be discovered.

Crypt parva stay small but grow slow.
Most of the `grass` plants grow 2+ inches tall.
Glosso grows up in a 75g with 108W of T5
HC Cuba needs high light.

I am having decent success growing Eleocharis parvula which I`ve not had the nerve to trim low so it`s pretty tall ATM...hope it looks good after trimming.

I hope DB is right and Marsilea quadrifolia works since I`m waiting on some to arrive currently on order.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I've read that marsilea quadrifolia grows taller than other marsilea spp such as the minuta and hirsuta.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I think the only thing that would fit your needs in height and light requirements are some mosses. They don't grow quick, that's the only problem. But if you look at pictures of fissidens moss carpets, it looks really nice and is probably less than 1/2 inch tall, grows fine, but slow, in low light.

Harry


----------

